# Just a Video Reminder: The Tea Party is a Terrorist Organization



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

And you people support this savagery.


westwall, can you please move this to the teaper hate forum.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 20, 2015)

.


.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Siete (Feb 20, 2015)

LMAO ... I always get a kick out of that dope laying on the bridge holding a scoped rifle between a 1 inch crack and taking careful aim .....even though the dope cant move his field of vision right or left, just up and down apparently he hopes something will walk into his line of fire .... like he would squeeze the trigger if it did.

Teapers only fool other Teapers


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

This one Siete


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

Teapers don't believe in Democracy or the Republic.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

Why the fuck do teapers have an army?  Terrorists!!!


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

typical teaper...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> And you people support this savagery.
> 
> 
> westwall, can you please move this to the teaper hate forum.



This isn't Rubber room material?

LOL

Fucking joke


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> typical teaper...View attachment 36995



Robert Byrd D-KKK


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > typical teaper...View attachment 36995
> ...


Ok...I agree.  I don't care about the racist democrats.  I only worry about my house and how the racist, terrorist teapers destroy true conservatism.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > And you people support this savagery.
> ...


Why should it be...A tea party leader said the teapers would use women as human shields in their standoff against LEO...truth is truth?  Embarrassed?  Denying the truth?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>


Typical racism from teapers.  This is why i wanted this in the teaper forum...so all can see the true nature of teapers.  You can't even respect your own little section of USMB enough to go without hate and vitriol.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

(but very funny)


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2015)

Just a few videos to remind who are the enemies of America.....


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## MaryL (Feb 20, 2015)

Compared to Al queda or Isis chopping of heads. No.., Put things in perspective.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Just a few videos to remind who are the enemies of America.....


60% of their CD's were bought buy your white savage kids.

emilynghiem See, amelia...you can't have an honest discussion about teapers.  They are savage terrorists and incapable.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Compared to Al queda or Isis chopping of heads. No.., Put things in perspective.


In the states...I worry more about teapers blowing up schools than an ISIS member chopping off a head in the States.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few videos to remind who are the enemies of America.....
> ...



Now come on Nutz, if that is true, it's undoubtedly to pass around and show what racist mother fucker many blacks are, and to be careful, as we never know when they will attack!


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Compared to Al queda or Isis chopping of heads. No.., Put things in perspective.
> ...



That's because you're stupid.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 20, 2015)

"Just a Video Reminder: The Tea Party is a Terrorist Organization"

Nonsense.

The TPM is made up mostly of ignorant rightwing extremists and republican partisan hacks motivated solely by an unwarranted hatred of the president, having little to do with 'fiscal responsibility.'

But they're no 'terrorists.'


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Just a Video Reminder: The Tea Party is a Terrorist Organization"
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> ...



You're right black shyster, we hate him because he's black, like you, and has NOTHING to do with the MAN himself.....is he really a man?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


It's because I;m not afraid of my own shadow and realize the true threat.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


LOL...rap and hip hop wouldn't exist without whitey supporting it.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few videos to remind who are the enemies of America.....
> ...



Hi Nutz
I can't even get ADULTS to follow the Constitution.
I can't imagine that "white savage kids" are into enforcing the Constitution.

The Tea Party we see and hear from, if anything goes OVERBOARD with the Constitution,
and needs to lighten up, maybe hang out with the younger crowd.

Teach younger folks the Constitution, and keep in touch with us working folks,
speaking of, I need to run to my other job.

this is not a dodge it is me trying to finish up Friday
and get home.

Do you like Constitutional humor like this:
What Does the Law Say 

http://www.isocracytx.net//hp-org/equality.html

http www.houstonprogressive.org

I was trying to get Constitutional education out to the mainstream
and set it to popular rock. What do you think Nutz gotta go can I catch u this weekend
tell me what you think.

do you like project veritas? Project Veritas Investigative Film Journalists
could we do a radio show on Constitutional education and outreach for the masses?

you keep hanging on the problems that motivate you, what about solutions?
how to push for govt reforms creatively and not this savage threat stuff.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Again, you cannot have a serious conversation with teaper savages...but next time we cross paths, I will give you a chance...but the savages will disrupt any worthwhile discussion.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> View attachment 36992
> 
> Teapers don't believe in Democracy or the Republic.



Hi Nutz
Belief in the Constitution allows free exercise and equal protection of ALL CREEDS.

So if you believe in Democracy, Republic
Prochoice or Prolife
gun rights or gun control, Voter rights or Voter ID
Right to health care or Right to life
States rights or marriage rights
saving the environment or national history
regulating immigration and earned amnesty
etc.

your beliefs whether religious or political 
are all protected equally by the First
and Fourteenth Amendments

You just don't  have the  right to impose them by
govt without consent of other people who
have equal rights to their beliefs and don't require
majority rule or courts to defend their beliefs equally.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



how many of these savages have you met
and how many Tea Party

I'm not sure you and I are talking about the same thing

Maybe where I'm from the Texas Tea Party don't have to
act all that because the culture is already conservative

maybe in your part of the country they get reactionary
and overboard? who are these savages?

are they militia along the border?

Are you talking about hate groups like aryan
gangs and anti-government anarchists who believe in using violence?

Nutz I may be SPOILED living in Texas
what my bf brother said about the Kingwood Tea Party
is they have open meetings and absolutely do not allow any
hateful protesting propaganda that is divisive or threatening to anyone

it is open to all views and all members and they include all

the founder of the Black Tea Party went and joined the
Kingwood group that started the True the Vote

Last time I went to the center for the True the Vote
they had the Republicans Against Marijuana Prohibition meeting there.
And those people were more liberal than I am, and I am a prochoice
Democrat. The range of views under the Constitution run the  entire range
then from conservative to liberal, but the common ground is the Constitution.

=============================
Nutz you keep showing me the groups you call savages

When you are going to man up and tell me which
groups you do support, any of them.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Nutz, you have a video where the Tea party is calling for the death of Ni66ers? Please post it, and I will agree with you!


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

I have the right I have the right to criticize a terrorist group.  That also is guaranteed in the Constitution.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> typical teaper...View attachment 36995


 
I didn't know Democrats were teapers.....


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Sheesh, all you have to do is look up aryan rock.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> I have the right I have the right to criticize a terrorist group.  That also is guaranteed in the Constitution.



Nutz YES you have free speech, and you also have something called DUE PROCESS
and EQUAL protection of the laws.

Also the Golden Rule applies to all human beings who are under natural laws governing our human nature
as social creatures.

So if you don't respect the due process of others, but charge them as guilty until proven innocent,
how can you turn around and argue why you are being treated this way.
If you want to be innocent until proven guilty, it makes sense to treat others this way.

I believe in this, Nutz.

That is why I treat you with as much respect as I can to include you in the democratic process
of petitioning, because I want the same things. I want you to succeed in solving the problems you see are going wrong. I don't want you shooting yourself in the foot.

If you want your due process to defend your points, it helps to respect the same for others.
I support you in that!


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Aryan's aren't tea party, they are much more aligned to the CommiecRAT KKK!


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > I have the right I have the right to criticize a terrorist group.  That also is guaranteed in the Constitution.
> ...


Sorry, but don't try to talk to me about the COnstitution as if I don't believe in it or know it.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


And racist rappers don't represent the entire black community or even a majority.  

And ARYANS ARE TEA PARTY.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Hate groups are savages.  The Tea Party,  radical liberals, far right wing fringe groups...the list goes on and on.  But naturally, any group that threatens to use women as human shields - are savages.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



The Black Panther party is a rapper group? Because they are white doesn't make them Tea Party, or are all blacks in the Black Panthers?


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


HOw significant are the Black Panthers?  Really...do you fear them?  I am black, I have never fucking met a black panther.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Perhaps you need to move to Philly, seems THAT is the home base for those racist scum!


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


But  sure has hell have met  many a white supremacist...and I am not talking bullshitting on a forum racist - I mean full fledged tattoo wearing hate group members.  Even what I have heard about the Black Panthers...are you saying they have done some the same things that white hate groups have done?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I have no real idea if any black hate groups are with the black panthers, but we see blacks killing whites and other blacks all the time, just read the news. Perhaps there is a gene for violence and it's far from dormant in the current crop of younger blacks!


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I have no real idea if any black hate groups are with the black panthers, but we see blacks killing whites and other blacks all the time, just read the news. Perhaps there is a gene for violence and it's far from dormant in the current crop of younger blacks!


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


LOL...for some reason I was gearing up for a real conversation with you.  I forgot how we do it.  

There very well could be.  Especially among all the whites of German ancestry.  That Jew killing hate gene is morphing into mass murders, serial killers, and child molesters. Not to mention....we know what the Germans are capable of.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 20, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Just a Video Reminder: The Tea Party is a Terrorist Organization"
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> ...


If you ever wish to be an officer of the court, you'll have to learn to tell the truth.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 20, 2015)

.
Statistically, if a person were to gather a large enough group of people, all in one place, and all at the same time, then one of them would surely be Nutz.

Goes without sayin...

.
.


----------



## guno (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> View attachment 36992
> 
> Teapers don't believe in Democracy or the Republic.




They are self entitled uneducated feral white christians


----------



## Sherry (Feb 20, 2015)

Another video reminder...


----------



## 1stRambo (Feb 20, 2015)

Yo, maybe you should change your name to "STUPID?"
You sound like a low budget news channel listener? Al (not so sharp) Sharpton is your man, you go boy!!!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nutz said:


> I have the right I have the right to criticize a terrorist group.  That also is guaranteed in the Constitution.


And we have the right to call you CRAZY..................

I believe you have been smoking too much of your stuff.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 21, 2015)

STUFF YOUR POCKETS WHILE ROME IS BURNING.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 21, 2015)

I like that...no rape, murders or suicides...  Howe about breaking into an old folks home to take pictures than a suspicious death when caught?  Murder/ Suicide...which was it. 

But we agree with the OWS idiots.  Teapers and OWS asswipes come from the same mold...CRAZY EXTREMISTS!  

I wonder how all those Bundy Ranch terrorists supported themselves while they were threatening to use women as human shields...WELFARE.  But welfare is okay if it is the likes of Stephanie and the rest of the white trash out there.


----------



## 1stRambo (Feb 22, 2015)

Yo, enjoy!


----------

